# post if you bought an iPhone from Walden G last night, or today



## nas78 (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to know what firmwear version they have on their iPhone at the Apple store in Walden G because I'm going there tomorrow to grab one and I want to make sure that it comes with version 1.0.x and not 1.1.1.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

I wanted to know this yesterday, but unfortunately didn't have an answer, like you.

My girlfriend and I picked ours up at the Walden G this morning (shortly after opening) and both were the 1.0.2 firmware. The serial numbers were both in the 7U range.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Bought one this morning at the Walden and it had 1.0.2.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

I was there too today! Man are people there ever bitchy. I just asked if the applecare/warranty would work in canada and in the most rude voice ever they were like, "no if you unlock it it voids the warranty". I never once said I was unlocking it. jeeze

Use emergency call and call: *3001#12345#*

03.12.06_G Is firmware 1.0.0
03.14.08_G Is firmware 1.0.1 and 1.02
04.02.04_G Is firmware 1.1.1 possibly 04.01.13_G means 1.1.1

I walked out of the store and checked it right away and made sure nothing was wong.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...ne-firmware-before-activating.html#post587245


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

jackyk said:


> I was there too today! Man are people there ever bitchy. I just asked if the applecare/warranty would work in canada and in the most rude voice ever they were like, "no if you unlock it it voids the warranty". I never once said I was unlocking it. jeeze


Riiiiight....no doubt, they deal with cross-border clowns on a daily basis, bugging them with really stupid questions like "Will this work in Canada?", "Is the warranty valid in Canada?", "When will this be available in Canada?"

Just because you didn't say anything about unlocking it, doesn't mean they aren't stupid.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, considering what we're doing, the Walden G people are actually being _more_ than helpful. In fact, they were downright pleasant.

The associate who helped me (Don or Ron, can't quite remember) made sure I absolutely knew what I was getting into, and I assured him I did. He was exceptionally polite.

The associate who helped my girlfriend, perhaps assuming a bit of naivety on her part, explicitely told her NOT to accept any firmware updates OR updates to iTunes, saying she would end up with a $400 paperweight. I thought that was nice of them to at least want you to use the phone, even though the warranty would not cover it.

So that was my experience. They were more than willing to be friendly and helpful, given that we were upfront and honest with them.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought two weeks ago and I have to agree that the woman who served me was very pleasant. I would question the circumstances of anyone who is getting poor service. Everyone is human, there could have been any possible explanation on why the poor service happened but I don't think it is typical of the service that the Apple Store in Buffalo provides.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Riiiiight....no doubt, they deal with cross-border clowns on a daily basis, bugging them with really stupid questions like "Will this work in Canada?", "Is the warranty valid in Canada?", "When will this be available in Canada?"
> 
> Just because you didn't say anything about unlocking it, doesn't mean they aren't stupid.


Oh so, I guess they would be snippy to people asking questions like whats the different between gloss and matte? Why should they be dicks in my circumstance?

They should treat all customers the same.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Because you're not going to fubar your MacBook Pro by changing the screen from glossy to matte on your own?

If I walked into a tire store and asked if there was a warranty, could I get them mounted right away and then said my next stop was the dragstrip, I would expect the tire store to tell me that there was no warranty on tires used for racing. Even though I hadn't said I was going to use them that way.

If I was the 42nd person that week from my drag racing club to go into the shop with the same question, I can see being told "there's no warranty, [email protected]$$=".


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Went into a Rogers store yesterday as my wife needed to set up a new contract (she dropped Telus). I said we'd make do with a cheap phone since we were waiting for the Rogers iPhone. The clerk said that they didn't know if/when Rogers would be be releasing the iPhone but that we could buy an unlocked iPhone (elsewhere) and it would work fine (pointing to another clerk in the store who was using an unlocked iPhone). The original clerk knew about the updating issues but also said it didn't really matter what sort of phone we bought now since if/when the iPhone becomes available it won't be subsidized and contracts can be rolled in. Seems to me that Rogers has dealt with a fair number of iPhone users and is taking a passive stance.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Seems to me that Rogers has dealt with a fair number of iPhone users and is taking a passive stance.


Sure -- because unlike Apple, Rogers has no liability if, following their suggestion, an iPhone owner ends up with a damaged unit.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

CanadaRAM said:


> If I walked into a tire store and asked if there was a warranty, could I get them mounted right away and then said my next stop was the dragstrip, I would expect the tire store to tell me that there was no warranty on tires used for racing. Even though I hadn't said I was going to use them that way.
> 
> If I was the 42nd person that week from my drag racing club to go into the shop with the same question, I can see being told "there's no warranty, [email protected]$$=".


Now THAT'S funny!!! Good one, CR... and quite precise!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

My daughter and I are racing off to Buffalo on Monday. No, not to buy an iPhone to bring back and hack. We just want to fondle and drool over them in the store. 
Hopefully that will tide us over until we get them in OUR stores.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah but regardless of how many times those questions are asked, why should you have to put up with crappy customer service as a paying customer? she asked if I wanted applecare, and I asked would it be valid in Canada; what makes that a stupid question to ask? just because that question or any other question that has been asked numerous times, it shouldn't affect the quality of the answer you get. I actually wanted to know if warranty/applecare is valid AT ALL in Canada because I've heard mixed things. she could have said, "yes, unless you unlock it".

i wish I had all the facts like you guys but if I were paid to work anywhere, I wouldn't go ape**** on customers because they asked me a "stupid" question.


----------



## Cobalt` (Sep 29, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Riiiiight....no doubt, they deal with cross-border clowns on a daily basis, bugging them with really stupid questions like "Will this work in Canada?", "Is the warranty valid in Canada?", "When will this be available in Canada?"
> 
> Just because you didn't say anything about unlocking it, doesn't mean they aren't stupid.


Is that how people should treat their customers? Since when?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I am constantly amazed by some of the opinions on this board. 

If I pay $600 for an iphone which is not subsidized (and is now $400--nice gravy there huh?) and make Apple a boatload of profit, why should I expect less than friendly service? Some of you guys are have taken the whole peace, order and good government thing a bit too far (baaaah!). 

Personally I got great service at Galleria (the guy who served me was from Canada originally) but I'm getting fed up with Apple and its apologists. The idea that Apple can't work out a service plan for the huge country adjacent to America and then battles people who unlock them is effing ridiculous. Revolt!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

imachungry said:


> The idea that Apple can't work out a service plan for the huge country adjacent to America and then battles people who unlock them is effing ridiculous. Revolt!


Huge Country, small population base. Again.. no one FORCED you to go across the border to buy a new toy. Just because you wanted to be to the first on your block with an iPhone, means you know all the risks going in. No need to get snippy because Apple wants to keep the exclusive agreement with AT&T exclusive.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

imachungry said:


> I am constantly amazed by some of the opinions on this board.
> 
> If I pay $600 for an iphone which is not subsidized (and is now $400--nice gravy there huh?) and make Apple a boatload of profit, why should I expect less than friendly service? Some of you guys are have taken the whole peace, order and good government thing a bit too far (baaaah!).
> 
> Personally I got great service at Galleria (the guy who served me was from Canada originally) but I'm getting fed up with Apple and its apologists. The idea that Apple can't work out a service plan for the huge country adjacent to America and then battles people who unlock them is effing ridiculous. Revolt!


There are always three versions to a story like this, the customer's version, the sales clerk's version, and a version that is the truth. Having worked in retail for a number of years I have had people ask me questions which might appear to be stupid but for them they were trying to educate themselves. I've also had my share of incredibly rude questions from incredibly rude customers. 

I've also used humour on the sales floor which 99.9% of the time worked successfully, many times I've had customers respond with humour themselves. However there have been times when my very dry sense of humour didn't work and I'm sure that the customer took it the wrong way. Perhaps they had a bad day, or had lousy service in the previous x number of stores they had visited that day and walked into the store expecting me to be another of the retail robots. 

I've posted on this site before when someone criticizes the level of service from an Apple Store employee. Remember that if you are like me, by the time you go to purchase a product you are usually very well knowledgeable about that product. However the retail clerk who is getting paid only slightly more than minimum wage has hundreds if not thousands of products that they must learn. Yes it is their job but there are many questions that 'you' might believe to be important that may never have been asked before because you have a specific interest in the answer. With the number of products sometimes it is impossible to know much more than 'it is in the third aisle, second shelf'. 

Try this, walk into most grocery stores and pick a product in the middle aisles (i.e. not produce, meat, or dairy) and ask something like "how long can it be stored", or "what temperature should I use when I'm putting this into a cake or pie or ..." and you'll probably get a blank look or you might get the suggestion to call the manufacturer. Better still, say "my kid has a project for school and we need to glue some of this... onto a piece of bristol board, which glue should we use?" In other words, ask a question about using the product in a way other than it was originally designed to be used.

You have to remember that Apple Stores are not much different than the other big box retailers. There are a few pluses but you have to also remember that the iPhone, like many Apple products has been designed to work under specific conditions (i.e. with an AT&T service). As Canadians we are using it under other conditions. 

Do I believe that there is any excuse for rudeness towards a customer? No.

Do I believe that all of the bad experiences that have been reported in here were 100% accurate and without any bad behaviour by the customer? No. 

Do I believe that Canadians can be incredibly rude, stupid, and insensitive when the are cross-border shopping? Ohhhh yes!!! 

Just ask the staff at the Olive Garden across from the Galleria how disgusting their parking lot has been at times from people dumping boxes, bags and price tags from their purchases they want to sneak back across.

As for your comment about Apple being unable to work out a service plan... I've said since MacWorld in January, I hope that Rogers doesn't screw this up. Well from all accounts that I have heard, that is exactly what they are doing. I've got my phone unlocked and I'm using the phone plan that I've got with Rogers because I don't have a choice. However I have not used any data on my iPhone. Wifi only up to now.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I had a wonderful time at Waldon Galleria this morning. The sales girl gave me a nice run through with the iPhone. She knew I was Canadian from comments I made and started to caution me in a very polite way that hacking would void my warranty. She wasn't at all snarky about it. When I explained I wasn't going to buy, just looking, she seemed relieved.

I guess some folks won't believe it but the girl is genuinely concerned for those who do. I spent about 45 minutes chatting with her about the iPhone itself and the situation in Canada and Rogers. We also talked about the hackers. The store was slow this morning and a few other sales reps also came in the conversation. Everyone seemed worried about so many Canadians messing with their iPhones. They all were a good bunch. When I left she wished me good luck and hoped I'd get my iPhone in Canada soon.

If someone here got a rough time from one of those reps it must have been very much the odd man out or they entered that store with big attitude.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

jackyk said:


> i wish I had all the facts like you guys but if I were paid to work anywhere, I wouldn't go ape**** on customers because they asked me a "stupid" question.


No question, from a customer service point of view, you are right. However, from a human being point of view, can you blame them? Look in a mirror everyday for the next 2 months and ask yourself the same question 10 times a day that common sense could easily answer and see the smile diminish on your face no matter how hard you try. As much as one may think that retail sales staff are robots - they're not - especially in Buffalo. 

To be honest, if it were me, I'd probably misunderstand your question as a sarcastic comment.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

jackyk said:


> yeah but regardless of how many times those questions are asked, why should you have to put up with crappy customer service as a paying customer? she asked if I wanted applecare, and I asked would it be valid in Canada; what makes that a stupid question to ask? just because that question or any other question that has been asked numerous times, it shouldn't affect the quality of the answer you get. I actually wanted to know if warranty/applecare is valid AT ALL in Canada because I've heard mixed things. she could have said, "yes, unless you unlock it".
> 
> i wish I had all the facts like you guys but if I were paid to work anywhere, I wouldn't go ape**** on customers because they asked me a "stupid" question.


Well some would say that it is a stupid question. Technically the iPhone does not exist as a product in Canada, therefore asking about AppleCare for a product that doesn't exist could be considered as a stupid question. 

Also some people might look at it as this. If you are doing all the research to deliberately use a product in a way that it was not designed for, then you should be assuming any and all risks. 

I happened to be in the Galleria tonight (beautiful day, golf in the US for $33 including cart with GPS on a Robert Trent Jones course, wings at the Anchor Bar). There was a woman there who was upset. I didn't get the entire conversation but it appears that she had her ex-boyfriend's iPhone and it wasn't working. But she didn't have the original SIM card. They sounded very nice and very apologetic but they said they couldn't do anything without an original activated AT&T SIM card in the phone. They said that they would be happy to look at the phone if she went upstairs and purchased an AT&T SIM card and activated the phone with it. 

Now some would say that they should be able to take a phone back with any SIM card in it, or even without any SIM card. But who says? Just because it can be done it with other phones doesn't mean that Apple has to allow you to do it with their phone. There are plenty of things that Apple does differently with their products that we appreciate, like developing an operating system that avoids viruses. It is the design of the product that provides this. Why should we be pissed when some purchases a product, changes it from the way it was sold to them and then becomes upset because they can't get warranty service without all of the original parts.

I've tried to explain this using real life examples but some people still don't get it. I'll try again. Purchase a brand new automobile. Find someone that can replace the onboard computer with a modified onboard computer, or replace the engine with a modified engine, or whatever part you can think of. Then take the car back to the dealership for warranty service. Do you honestly think that they will accept it? Of course they won't. 

Many of us have stated over and over and over again. As a Canadian, to purchase an iPhone you have to accept the risks. The product is not officially available in Canada. Period!


----------



## nas78 (Sep 28, 2007)

has anyone been to buffalo lately? I want to go an buy an iPhone, any chance of getting and old 1.02?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

doubt it. buy locally, i've seen them for $500... one guy on redflagdeals is selling some for $450


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

@jackyk: by playing the 'angel' saying "well, I didn't _say_ I was going to unlock it is where you're being arrogant. Let's be honest; you bought one with the intention of using it, which means you're going to unlock it. So at the very least, you have to chuckle at the fact she called you on it.

Was it rude? Its questionable, but I highly doubt she set out to **** you off or ruffle your feathers. There's so many other ways to be rude to your question such as:

"not for you Canadians"
"[email protected]! off"
"no but you may want to buy idiot insurance"
"why yes, we'll even unlock it for you too!!"

To name a few


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

whatever.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

jackyk said:


> whatever.


Ah... the indicator of a lost argument. Seriously, I agree - she could have been nicer - it doesn't matter how many times she's been asked the question - it's her job to be courteous.

But a couple of things to point out:
- the iPhone is subsidized. Apple makes a cut of AT&T contracts, so they priced the phones lower because they knew they'd make money from AT&T. It's not directly subsidized, but indirectly, it is. Since the clerk knew you wouldn't be using AT&T, you are depriving Apple of expected revenue. Not that it's illegal for you to do that or anything, but it could explain the attitude from the clerk.
- why would you ask if the warranty was valid in Canada? You know you are going to void the warranty by unlocking it - so why ask at all unless you were planning to fool Apple Canada if you broke it. I can see why it may aggravate a sales person.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

imachungry said:


> I am constantly amazed by some of the opinions on this board.
> 
> If I pay $600 for an iphone which is not subsidized (and is now $400--nice gravy there huh?)


Uhm.. Apple gets a kickback from AT&T, that makes the iPhone subsidized. If Apple wasn't getting a kickback, you can be sure the iPhone would cost more than $400.


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

*No more 1.0.2 firmware at Walden Apple Store, was there last night.*

That's it for the 1.0.2 firmware, at-least at the Walden Galleria's Apple Store. I was there last night and was talking with an employee who was pretty cool about talking about the whole 1.0.2 firmware / week 38 and below. He even showed me a few new iPhones and their serial numbers, he said if they had any he would have no problem selling them to me but they were all gone last week. Once again, all they have there now is week 39 and above which means 1.1.1.

Cheers!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Ah... the indicator of a lost argument. Seriously, I agree - she could have been nicer - it doesn't matter how many times she's been asked the question - it's her job to be courteous.
> 
> But a couple of things to point out:
> - the iPhone is subsidized. Apple makes a cut of AT&T contracts, so they priced the phones lower because they knew they'd make money from AT&T. It's not directly subsidized, but indirectly, it is. Since the clerk knew you wouldn't be using AT&T, you are depriving Apple of expected revenue. Not that it's illegal for you to do that or anything, but it could explain the attitude from the clerk.
> - why would you ask if the warranty was valid in Canada? You know you are going to void the warranty by unlocking it - so why ask at all unless you were planning to fool Apple Canada if you broke it. I can see why it may aggravate a sales person.


Its not that I felt i've lost... my point just wasn't getting anywhere. Like someone said in this thread before, I'm getting fed up with all the Apple apologists here too. Some people are just way too uptight about things.

And the reason I asked about warranty in Canada.... was because I assumed that if I could somehow reverse any changes in the unlocking/jailbreaking processes and revert it back to a "virgin" iPhone, maybe I could still get warranty service in Canada if anything malfunctioned in it.

So of course, if you replace a car's onboard computer or whatever and take it in for warranty, no doubt the company will not service you. But if you put the original chip back in, and then bring it in for service: most likely they will right? All the unlocking **** is software based. I'm not prying the phone open.
I was really trying to get a straight up answer from Apple whether the warranty was valid in Canada (putting the subject of unlocking it first ASIDE). I wasn't being arrogant or ignorant.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

So is week 38 the cutoff? My buddy is supposed to pick one up for me at a Dallas AT&T this weekend.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

mikeinmontreal said:


> So is week 38 the cutoff? My buddy is supposed to pick one up for me at a Dallas AT&T this weekend.


Yes it is, but you can downgrade from 1.1.1 now so I wouldn't worry about it. It's more of an issue trying to find one that doesn't have a defective LCD, since Apple STILL hasn't fessed up to the iPhones suffering from the negative black issue.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

It's for a friend. I already have a 4GBer that I bought locally last week. Activated and unlocked it without a hitch. Ran the appleservedup test and screen is flawless. I use it more as an iPod, my friend just wants it for cell usage. I read the good screens are from Week 34 and downwards or something to that effect.


----------

